# Jetta Wagon Tire Pressure - 36 or 45 PSI



## arudson (Aug 20, 2004)

I just bought a new Jetta Wagon 1.8T. It has the sport suspension with 17” wheels and 225/45 tires. The tire inflation sticker on the driver door says 36 psi front and 45 psi back. The car was provided with 36 psi all the way around. I inquired with my dealer and he advises that 45 psi on the backs should be used only for heavy loads and 36 psi is best at all other times. I want to accept this but I can’t help wonder why the sticker says 45 psi with no caveats.
I want the best possible performance and longevity from this car and all it’s components. Any suggestions on which way I should do would be appreciated.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Jetta Wagon Tire Pressure - 36 or 45 PSI (arudson)*

I think the latest regulations require that they only list the pressure for a fully loaded car. I don't think they are allowed to tell you what's best for a partially loaded one - silly.
Find somebody with a 2003 1.8T wagon and see what the sticker on their fuel door lid says.



_Modified by dennisgli at 7:38 AM 8-21-2004_


----------



## JettaVR6power (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Jetta Wagon Tire Pressure - 36 or 45 PSI (dennisgli)*

The tire pressure sticker on my car indicates 35psi Front/30psi Back for a unloaded vehicle. For a loaded vehicle 37psi Front/ 38psi Back. Keep in mind my Jetta is not a wagon (its not even A4), but just thought I'd give you and idea of difference in pressure between unloaded and loaded.
I'd say if you run 36psi in Front, that probably 32psi in Back would be fine for an unloaded vehicle. Since wagons can haul a lot of stuff, it's not surprising that when loaded it is necessary to raise back tires to 45psi.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Jetta Wagon Tire Pressure - 36 or 45 PSI (arudson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arudson* »_I want to accept this but I can’t help wonder why the sticker says 45 psi with no caveats.
Re-read your sticker. I have a hard time believing that this is all it says (post a picture and prove me wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







)


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Jetta Wagon Tire Pressure - 36 or 45 PSI (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_Re-read your sticker. I have a hard time believing that this is all it says (post a picture and prove me wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







)

It's true, R32 is the same way.. only lists fully loaded pressure, w/o identifying it as such.. evidently a result of the Ford Explorer/Bridgestone fiasco. We 'muricans apparently aren't smart enough to keep our tires inflated properly, so NHTSA's answer is to require the automakers to give us a huge number and hope that we overinflate to compensate. Probably the same JAMF who continues to keep our headlights designed to a stone-aged spec so that we can't see where we're going in the dark, while the rest of the world benefits from modern, much better lighting.


----------

